# Kobi in the shower



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi's latest escapades... a visit to the shower ;D

He does this ALL the time. I just finally recorded it.

https://picasaweb.google.com/TrumpDaBeast/Kobi02#5574134949317508578


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Love it, fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! Hilarous.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

hahahahhahahaha, thats really funny. I like how he intense he was when the water was coming out, and looked back and forth really fast and then was like "oh crap... " and backed up. My older V HATES the shower, and if you take her toys in with you she flips, heres a video i had a while ago of Foxie... water wasnt even running during recording, haha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3jtq4tgPkI


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

How funny Foxie, just played it to Semper who watched it intently and is now shaking!!! it must be an anti-bath Vizsla war cry!!!!! Must go and distract himith his dinner!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi actually likes drinking the water from the tub... he is not afraid to get in. And he'll try to eat the water as it goes by if you are in the shower. I have never tried turning on the shower with him in there, I imagine he would not like that either.

I had seen the video of Foxi before (stalked your Youtube channel, your videos are great), but I didn't quite understand what was going on at first or why she was freaking out lol. That is pretty funny that the empty shower freaks her out like that!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

"Een the shower!" 
"Oh really?" 
"Een the shower!" 

ROTFLMAO! ;D  

LOVE the conversation between you two!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Normally he's so eager to get in and drink the water.... I think he knew something was up when he saw the camera.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I love it!!! I was not expecting that!! Made me laugh out loud.... Nice...


----------

